# Sony A7 v a6300



## JimmyRayBob (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Everyone ....

I've been reading this forum for a few days, and I'm thinking about getting a mirrorless camera.  I've narrowed my choice down to the A7 and a6300, but I'm open to other suggestions too.

This is just a hobby, and I'll mostly be shooting landscapes and portraits (grand kids).

Budget for the camera body is about $800-$1000.  Planning on a good prime lens also.

I like the idea of a full-frame A7, but its almost a 4 year old camera.  The a6300 is newer, but has the smaller sensor.  They are about the same price.

Any thougts / suggestions?


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Nov 1, 2017)

Finding affordable lenses is going to be easier on the a6300. For what you say you’re going to be using it for I’d go with the a6300. Black Friday is coming up soon and they just announced the a7iii so prices may be coming down if you can wait a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## TrolleySwag (Nov 19, 2017)

All the cameras got a price break recently. The 6300 has better autofocus for moving kids. They still sell the a7?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TrolleySwag (Nov 19, 2017)

An a6000 might fit the bill. More money for a lens. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyRayBob (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone.  I went with a black friday special at BestBuy ... the a6300, two kit lenses and a bag - $999.  Also bought a 50mm prime lens from Amazon.  

So far so good ... lots to learn!!


----------

